# Komponenten gut oder schlecht ?



## DaaN (7. Juni 2007)

Diese Teile habe ich schon:

Mainboard ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe   

Prozessor AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 62W

MS-Tech Miditower "LC-182", ATX, schwarz/silber

Jou Jye "Silence" PC-Netzteil, ATX, 350 Watt, galvanisiert

Fehlt noch:

Asus EN7600GS Silent HTD 256M, Retail

Jetzt meine Frage kann man mit diesen Komponenten gut oder schlecht mit
Photoshop C4D und Max arbeiten ?  (ohne entlosses gehänge). 
Wenn ihr mir noch eine bessere Grafikkarte sagen könnt, ich habs sie ja noch nicht bestellt oder ob man diese so lassen kann...
Möchte auch Counter Strike spielen dafür reicht das System ja oder ? 

Mfg: DaaN


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Juni 2007)

Drengel nicht so rum 

Ich rate dir vom AMD Prozessor ab, weil Intel einfach besser ist. die Cores brauchen weniger Strom, bringen mehr Leistung und werden nicht so heiß. produzieren also bei geringerem Verbrauch auch noch weniger Verlustleistung womit sie sehr Enegieeffizient arbeiten. die Performance ist auch besser als die der AMDs und der Sockel weißt ein hohes Potenzial für Aufrüstungen auf weil Intel ihn eine Weile beibehalten will. AMD hingegen will meines Wissens bald einen neuen Sockel vorstellen.
Naja. die CPU ist ja schon da. bei der Grafikkarte würde ich ein paar Euros mehr fpr die GT Variante ausgeben, da diese mehr Pipelines für den Pixel- und Vertexshader besitzt und somit mehr Leistung bringt. Die Pipelines sind etwa explizit für Antialising etc. zuständig.


----------



## chmee (7. Juni 2007)

Unterstreiche Raubkopierers Meinung:

Nicht so einen kleinen AMD-Prozessor nehmen, greif zumindest zum E4300  
Der ist billig und hat Power. Als Board dann das P5N-E SLI für etwa 110Eur.

Wenn das Geld es zulässt, ne GT nehmen.
Und NT anstatt 350W eher etwas über 400W.

mfg chmee


----------

